# Blackphone - NSA proof communication



## Sentry18

http://mashable.com/2014/01/15/blackphone/












> An upcoming smartphone called Blackphone aims to put privacy in your hands, protecting you from anyone wanting to snoop into your private data - even the NSA.
> 
> A Switzerland-based join venture between Silent Circle and Geeksphone, the project is backed by several important figures in the fields of computer security, including Phil Zimmermann, creator of data encryption protocol PGP (Pretty Good Privacy).
> 
> Blackphone is powered by a "security-oriented" Android build called PrivatOS. It's carrier- and vendor-independent, and enables users to make and receive secure phone calls and video chats, exchange secure texts as well as transfer and store files.
> 
> Exact specifications of the phone haven't been revealed, but Silent Circle CEO Mike Janke claims it'll be a "high-end" smartphone.
> 
> The No. 1 priority of Blackphone isn't its specs, however: It's protecting users' privacy, claims Zimmerman.
> 
> "Blackphone provides users with everything they need to ensure privacy and control of their communications, along with all the other high-end smartphone features they have come to expect," said Zimmermann.
> 
> The two companies behind the project make an interesting match. Silent Circle is a U.S.-based company focused on encryption; Geeksphone is a Spanish company behind Firefox OS developer devices.


----------



## FatTire

"no good... Ive known too many Spaniards.."

Seriously though, while that sounds like a kewl idea, I wouldnt trust it. Better to just assume anything you share over the phone can be listened to and used against you.


----------



## NaeKid

That's a great idea - but - what if the other side of the communication has been hacked - will it still be secure, or, will it only be secure when it is a conversation between two Blackphones.


----------



## Sentry18

I just found it ironic that the Blackphone was white.


----------



## CulexPipiens

The pic I saw of it this morning was of a black one.

Interesting but I'm sure it too will end up getting hacked.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

There is no such thing as completely secure coms.


----------



## Turtle

Sentry18 said:


> I just found it ironic that the Blackphone was white.


Its MORE ironic when you know that the "black phone" lines are the unsecured lines.


----------



## helicopter5472

You pay Boo Coo bucks for one just to find out that your local NSA has picked up one on your tax dollars and de-coded it's system and is now happily listening to you.
Like a radar detector, they build one against it, build an anti one for the cops, build an anti one against that, build an anti anti one for the cops, and so on... The winner, the manufacture. Your still screwed...


----------



## TheLazyL

helicopter5472 said:


> You pay Boo Coo bucks for one just to find out that your local NSA has picked up one on your tax dollars and de-coded it's system......


Better yet. NSA _is_ the service provider.


----------



## CulexPipiens

TheLazyL said:


> Better yet. NSA _is_ the service provider.


As long as they offer an unlimited free texting plan...


----------



## Tradecraft

If it is wireless it is NOT secure.


----------



## Fn/Form

The architecture for great comm security has been around for a good while. Peoperly used and protected--as one person here thankfully said--the convenience of a cell phone is one of the ultimates in portability, same-system-as-everyone-else, you-can't-decrypt-me-in-realtime. 

All this ballyhoo about it being breakable, wireless weakness, hackable, etc. is ridiculous. A VPN wired or wireless goes a loooong way for the <1% "they" have the resources to monitor, let alone Joe Blow.


----------



## FrankW

I agree w/ FN.. high end encryption is high end encryption period.
Even the guys in the cellfone tower would only hear gibberish.

lets not deny ourselves resources because we are scared of the "all knowing eye" .. there is no such thing never will be.

This Blackphone looks like it might be an excellent resource.


----------



## frankd4

*No such thing*

There is no such thing, they have Gray super computers and thousands of people to scan all forms of communications the best you can hope for is to go UNnoticed trust me, PGP on PSK31 looks like static but it's not legal.


----------



## FrankW

frankd4 said:


> There is no such thing, they have Gray super computers and thousands of people to scan all forms of communications the best you can hope for is to go UNnoticed trust me, PGP on PSK31 looks like static but it's not legal.


Sounds like the worst advice ever: 
If everyone just keeps thier heads down to remain "unnoticed" then no one will EVER do anything that your rulers dont like and the slide will just continue.

*Don't be intimidated to not say or do things otherwise the bad guys win!*


----------



## Jim1590

While I am sure they are grey in color, the computers are called "Cray" supercomputers.


----------



## LincTex

CrackbottomLouis said:


> There is no such thing as completely secure coms.


Nearly true... US military has some comms you will not hack into



Turtle said:


> Its MORE ironic when you know that the "black phone" lines are the unsecured lines.


I laughed as well 



frankd4 said:


> There is no such thing, they have Gray super computers and thousands of people to scan all forms of communications ...


Truth. The US has the ability to listen in on 1000's of cell phone conversations simultaneously in any given area... and the software goes looking for and "red flags" encrypted calls BY DEFAULT... so if you want to ensure your call is monitored, make _sure_ it is encrypted so they _will_ go looking for it.

Its absolute silliness to assume encrypted calls will be ignored... they stick out like a sore thumb!!!!


----------



## FrankW

LincTex said:


> Its absolute silliness to assume encrypted calls will be ignored... they stick out like a sore thumb!!!!


One more reason why as many people as possible should go encrypted.
Let them drown in the data!


----------



## bkt

Encryption delays discovery but does not prevent it. If you want to be reasonably secure, use a mechanical typewriter or a pen to write your note, put the note in an envelope, put the envelope in your pocket, walk to the recipient's address and hand the recipient the envelope.


----------



## JayJay

bkt said:


> Encryption delays discovery but does not prevent it. If you want to be reasonably secure, use a mechanical typewriter or a pen to write your note, put the note in an envelope, put the envelope in your pocket, walk to the recipient's address and hand the recipient the envelope.


:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:

Follow the money--someone is making some from any 'fix'.


----------



## LincTex

BlueZ said:


> One more reason why as many people as possible should go encrypted. Let them drown in the data!


"Them" is powerful computers and software that don't process in the kiloHertz range, not in the megaHertz range, ... but in the MULTIPLES of gigaHertz range (probably even teraHertz range) *that can handle so many computations per second, there cannot be any "flood" or "drowning".*

http://www.informationweek.com/new-chip-design-promises-terahertz-processors/d/d-id/1046251?
*New Chip Design Promises Terahertz Processors*
Proponents of the new Ballistic Deflection Transistor technology say it will produce computers that are faster, more powerful, and more efficient at using power.

http://www.zdnet.com/intel-terahertz-transistor-breaks-speed-limits-3002099821/
*
Intel terahertz transistor breaks speed limits*

Summary: The design, *running at a thousand gigahertz (one trillion cycles a second) *, will run hundreds of times faster than today's production devices and pave the way for more powerful computers
.


----------



## FrankW

LincTex said:


> "Them" is powerful computers and software that don't process in the kiloHertz range, not in the megaHertz range, ... but in the MULTIPLES of gigaHertz range (probably even teraHertz range) *that can handle so many computations per second, there cannot be any "flood" or "drowning".*
> 
> its doesnt matter how fast you "compute" if there are too many targets to act on you have problems.
> 
> its not just about computer power.
> never was never will be.
> 
> You need human analysts ot make sense of it all and human doorkickers to act on their intel.
> 
> And there are not nearly as many door kickers in this country as most people believe.
> And they are subject to attrition as well.


----------



## FrankW

LincTex said:


> "Them" is powerful computers and software that don't process in the kiloHertz range, not in the megaHertz range, ... but in the MULTIPLES of gigaHertz range (probably even teraHertz range) *that can handle so many computations per second, there cannot be any "flood" or "drowning".*
> 
> ... even if you were right with that what do you suggest otherwise?
> 
> "laying low" and not doing anything.. so (heavens help us!) no one can suspect you of being an american?
> 
> But anyway....in the end it doesnt matter how fast you "compute" if there are too many targets to act on you have problems.
> 
> Because its not just about computer power.
> never was, never will be.
> 
> You need human analysts to make sense of it all and human doorkickers to act on their intel.
> 
> And there are not nearly as many door kickers in this country as people believe.
> And they are subject to attrition as well.


----------

